# Whole House DVR & Internet Connection ?'s



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in the process of signing up for DirecTV and have been looking through these threads for awhile but am still confused. 

I plan on getting 3 boxes, (2 HD DVR's and 1 HD) with the whole house dvr capability. Based on where I will be putting these boxes, they will not be able to directly connect to my router. (it's a wireless router).

For me to have the ability to download video on demand, set my DVR via computer, etc, will I need to have one of these boxes directly connected to my router? Or can I do this someone wireless somehow?

I also will only have the ability to run 1 coax cable to each box, does this cause any issues like being able to record 2 shows at the same time?


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

Just be sure to order the Internet Connection Kit along with Whole Home DVR and you'll be all set. They will install a Single Wire Multiswitch along with DECA networking. 

The internet connection to each box will be piped through the one coax run along with the satellite connection. Because you'll be using a Single Wire Multiswitch, you only need one coax cable for each box to support recording 2 shows at the same time.

The Internet Connection Kit consists of an extra DECA adapter (and its power supply) that will connect from your Ethernet router to the coax-based network, acting as a bridge so that every DTV box can get to the internet for VOD etc. The DECA adapter for the internet does not need to be near one of the sat boxes, but it must have a coax run back to the SWiM and a Cat5/6 Ethernet connection to your existing network. (You may be able to use a wireless bridge/game adapter to connect it to the network, but I'm sure it will be unsupported.)

Setting shows to record from the DTV web site, iPhone app, etc. is actually done through the satellite, IIRC, so no internet connection is required for that. But you do need internet for Video on Demand.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Does your wireless router have an open ethernet port on it? If yes just tell DirecTV that you need the internet connection kit for your connected home install, it's $25 extra. That will have them pull a coax line to where your router is and install a DECA there to interconnect their coax network to your router.

As for the one wire question, no problem, with the SWiM install which is used for Connected Home the single wire will allow for two concurrent recordings on the HD DVR's.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Even if you don't have an open port on the router, you can plug into a wireless gaming adapter or add a 4-port switch to the router if you choose.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

Great thanks for all the responses. So DirecTV will run another coax cable run to where my router is currently? Or will they just split the cable that is currently there?

Also, is there a way for me to guarantee that I get the latest equipment (i.e. HR 24's, and H24)?

And the internet connection is really only needed for downloading on demand - got it thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Either way they do it is fine, really. But yes they should run the cable to your router. 

As far as getting the latest stuff, they are supposed to use 24s when possible on new whole-home installs, because it's actually cheaper for them. However, if the 24s are in short supply in your area, they'll bring what they have.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

In addition to On Demand, the Internet Connection Kit will allow you to order PPV without a phone connection and to use Media Share (watch videos, listen to music and view pictures stored on your PC) and Directv2PC (watching recorded content on your PC).


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

As Stuart said, it is luck of the draw on equipment but you increase the chances of getting a 24 by ordering whole home DVR. The only way to guarantee what you get would be to lease it through a 3rd party retailer like SolidSignal.com.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The internet connection also allows for access to the TVApps, see http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do .


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

RAD said:


> The internet connection also allows for access to the TVApps, see http://tvapps.directv.com/index.do .


...and before someone says they (TVApps) are useless, I use the NOAA weather radar and NOAA forecast every day. (very convenient).


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

Another question that I have is related to my internet provider. I currently have Time Warner Cable Internet, but have been considering bundling my internet and phone through AT & T. Will I have any problems with DSL and the Video on Demand? I believe that I can get 6MB speed with DSL.


----------



## bman51 (Dec 18, 2007)

If you can't get a coax run to your router you can use a wireless adapter. When I went to a Whole Home setup, they just connected to one of my previously setup wireless adapters. Basically works the same as when I was connected to On-Demand wireleslly prior to whole home setup.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

msujohn said:


> Another question that I have is related to my internet provider. I currently have Time Warner Cable Internet, but have been considering bundling my internet and phone through AT & T. Will I have any problems with DSL and the Video on Demand? I believe that I can get 6MB speed with DSL.


Cant directly answer your question, but I found that my Comcast cable internet + Vonage VoIP service is less expensive that AT&T's fastest DSL speed (still slower than my cable) and landline phone service. YMMV, but consider a VoIP service with using or with your cable internet, you might be surprised.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

To Davenlr - I understand that DSL will be slower. I am actually getting rid of Vonage as we speak. I have had nothing but trouble since I signed up with them. Won't consider them again. So I'm trying to figure out the next best option - combining phone/internet, etc.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

msujohn said:


> To Davenlr - I understand that DSL will be slower. I am actually getting rid of Vonage as we speak. I have had nothing but trouble since I signed up with them. Won't consider them again. So I'm trying to figure out the next best option - combining phone/internet, etc.


Sorry to hear that. Not a single problem in two years with them here. Have you checked to see if your cable company would offer you a special price on their bundled VoIP service? Comcast here offers it for $19.95/mo for a year if you have their cable internet. Ill admit, I hate AT&T. They always tack on surcharges, allow ANYONE with your phone number to add non-phone charges to your phone bill (this drove me nuts), and around here, their DSL is really spotty for the high speed stuff, and rarely ever gives you the "up to" speed they say they give.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

FWIW, I have TWC RoadRunner and their digital voice service for the past two years. I did have one time where service was down for a little under an hour, other then that no problems with it at all. 

If you would like to keep just the cable internet service you might want to check out Earthlink for pricing, last I knew they didn't have the surcharge that TWC hits you with if you don't have their video and/or phone service. Earthlink uses TWC facilities to provide service, you do looks the RoadRunner portal and e-mail service and get Earthlinks instead.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, I know people that don't have a problem with Vonage and they live about 3 miles from me. I've checked with TWC (my internet provider) and if I combine Phone/Internet with them it is a whopping $79/month. I have never been a fan of DSL either - just trying to figure out a few options. Thanks for all the info and advice.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

msujohn said:


> Yeah, I know people that don't have a problem with Vonage and they live about 3 miles from me. I've checked with TWC (my internet provider) and if I combine Phone/Internet with them it is a whopping $79/month. I have never been a fan of DSL either - just trying to figure out a few options. Thanks for all the info and advice.


Just curious, what problem do you have with Vonage? Something a new VoIP box might fix? I dont know much about the service, I just patched it into my current phone system. I had some problems initially, with static from my phone lines in the house, but I eliminated the jack/line that was causing it, and its been solid since. Our cable internet here is expensive as well, if you dont have VoIP or video with them, but we have Business class DSL at work, and I feel like I am on a dial up when I use it.


----------



## msujohn (Dec 19, 2007)

I have all kinds of problems with Vonage currently. (I've tried to trouble shoot this with them about 6 times). I had 2 new boxes as well. I have had my internet provider out here on several occasions with Vonage on the line to work through - it doesn't get better.

I have several problems.

- I get dropped incoming calls about 1 in 4
- I have certain rooms in the house that I can't talk in at all
- I have problems outgoing about 1 in 7 

Not worth the problems to keep them.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

msujohn said:


> ...
> 
> - I get dropped incoming calls about 1 in 4
> - I have certain rooms in the house that I can't talk in at all
> ...


Sounds like an AT&T iPhone. :lol:


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

msujohn said:


> I have all kinds of problems with Vonage currently. (I've tried to trouble shoot this with them about 6 times). I had 2 new boxes as well. I have had my internet provider out here on several occasions with Vonage on the line to work through - it doesn't get better.
> 
> I have several problems.
> 
> ...


Sounds like troubles. I found one thing that helped, if you havent tried it... Instead of hooking the vonage box up like they instruct you to do, if you have the infrastructure most do, dont put the vonage box between the cable modem and the router like they tell you to, plug the router into the cable modem, plug the vonage box into the first port on the router, and then plug the second port of the router into a gigabit switch, so you only have the vonage modem actually plugged into the router. As for rooms you cant talk in, maybe you have a short in your phone lines? That might cause problems, or if you are using cordless phones, maybe putting the base unit away from the internet stuff might reduce the problems.

If it wasnt for that second line about rooms you cant talk in, Id say fire Vonage, but it sounds like it might be a problem that could affect any service you get.


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Directv came and installed the SWiM connected home, but did not connect the internet. Now since I had two coax lines to each receiver before,
My questions are:
1. Since I only need one wire to receiver, can I use other wire to connect internet through a wireless game bridge since my computer is no where near a coax cable?
2. How do I purchase the extra DECA equipment I need?
3. How tough would it be to install?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ivoaraujo said:


> Directv came and installed the SWiM connected home, but did not connect the internet. Now since I had two coax lines to each receiver before,
> My questions are:
> 1. Since I only need one wire to receiver, can I use other wire to connect internet through a wireless game bridge since my computer is no where near a coax cable?
> 2. How do I purchase the extra DECA equipment I need?
> ...


What I'd do is call back DirecTV and tell them you want the internet connection kit, it's $25. That get's your DECA network interconnected to your ethernet network which includes the hardware and any necessary cable run to get to your router. The CSR that took your order should have asked if you wanted that so it would have been installed at your initial setup.


----------



## ivoaraujo (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks RAD,
*Here is an email I sent to Directv:*
To Whom it may concern:
On 6-13-2010 I placed an other for the Whole Home DVR, order number 73608182.
I got it connected and everything seemed to work fine, however, I also told the representative that I talked with if this whole home connection includes internet, she said yes.
When installer came, he said the internet was not part of order.
I've been a customer since 2002 and have enjoyed your service, however lately it seems that the customer service representatives are not trained correctly when dealing with new technology.
Now I don't have Directv on Demand. I refuse to pay for another installation when it should have been on the order in the first place when I asked about it.
Please make this right. What do I do to include the internet?
Sincerely,
Ivo Araujo

*Here is there response:*
Dear Mr. Araujo,

Thanks for writing back. I see that you have been a loyal DIRECTV customer for many years and I would like to let you know that we appreciate your business.

I understand your concern about getting Internet service. Upon review, I found that your order is Whole-Home DVR Upgrade. This is order is for Whole-Home DVR service and does not include the Internet Connection Kit (Coax) to access features such as DIRECTV on Demand.

The other upgrade offer is Whole-Home DVR Upgrade with Internet Connection Kit (Coax). This is order is for Whole-Home DVR service which includes the Internet Connection Kit (Coax) to access features such as DIRECTV on Demand.

To place an order for Internet Connection Kit (Coax), you must must already have a router with an available port, have Broadband Internet service (not dial-up Internet service) with a 750 Kbps (kilobits per second) minimum speed or 2 Mbps (megabits per second) for optimal performance.

If you do not have Broadband Internet service yet, DIRECTV has partnered with leading high-speed Internet providers Earthlink, Verizon, Embarq and Qwest to offer affordable high-speed Internet bundled solutions to customers across the nation. Please call us at 1800-531-5000 and we will connect to the proper department to discuss bundled Internet service offers available for you.

Thanks again for writing and for the opportunity to respond to your concerns.

Sincerely,

DIRECTV Customer Service

I really shouldn't have to pay a total of $75.00 ($25 for kit, $49 for installation)
Am I out of options?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I would respond to that saying you'll pay the $25, which would have been charged for the ICK at the original install anyway, but push back a little on any installation charge since you did ask about the internet connection in the orignal order (remember they might have a recording of the call and could check). If still no luck you could escalate to the [email protected] address, she's a VP for customer sat and nicely go over it again and see if they'll waive the install charge since it should have been done in the 1st place.


----------

